# Self-watering flower pots DIY



## jimkrum (Jan 5, 2016)

How to make self-watering flower pots step by step


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

Now there is 12 mins. 57 secs. I will never get back.........................


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Very neat. Very involved for a flower pot.


----------



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice I bet that would grow some nice maiters as well


----------



## pet4dragons (Sep 14, 2016)

very nice idea


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The first 2 or 3 minutes was a complete waste of time. I quit at that point.

George


----------

